# @ Minerva



## diavoletta_78 (5 Settembre 2012)

Sono appena rientrata dal mio viaggio! Ho visto che hai cambiato avatar, poichè condividiamo questa passione ti voglio fare un regalo! Ammirato dal vivo...anche se poi io prediligo un altro artista!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Settembre 2012)

picazzo in un momento di crisi personale


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> picazzo in un momento di crisi personale



Mirò....in un momento di....ispirazione!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2012)

grazie, che bel pensiero, diavoletta:smile:


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> picazzo in un momento di crisi personale



io non lo posso sopportare.
Mi ferisce gli occhi in qualche modo. E irrita.
Sono andata a vedere una sua mostra anni fa a Milano e a metà mi sono sniffata il gas dell'accendino perchè non ce la potevo fare da sana a finire di vederla.
E mattia era tutto così felice di aggirarsi come un vero acculturato per le sale che mi dispiaceva prenderlo per un orecchio, trascinarlo fuori sibilando
Pittore di merda.




scusate.....
Ora Min mi fa un cazziatone che rimango traumatizzata per anni.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io non lo posso sopportare.
> Mi ferisce gli occhi in qualche modo. E irrita.
> Sono andata a vedere una sua mostra anni fa a Milano e a metà mi sono sniffata il gas dell'accendino perchè non ce la potevo fare da sana a finire di vederla.
> E mattia era tutto così felice di aggirarsi come un vero acculturato per le sale che mi dispiaceva prenderlo per un orecchio, trascinarlo fuori sibilando
> ...



Che accendino era ?


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io non lo posso sopportare.
> Mi ferisce gli occhi in qualche modo. E irrita.
> Sono andata a vedere una sua mostra anni fa a Milano e a metà mi sono sniffata il gas dell'accendino perchè non ce la potevo fare da sana a finire di vederla.
> E mattia era tutto così felice di aggirarsi come un vero acculturato per le sale che mi dispiaceva prenderlo per un orecchio, trascinarlo fuori sibilando
> ...


de gustibus non disputam :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

se la cosa ti può consolare manco a me piace


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> de gustibus non disputam :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> se la cosa ti può consolare manco a me piace


Che paraculo...

ma tanto nun ta' da' e continuerai affa' Onan er barbaro finche' schiatti....

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Che paraculo...
> 
> ma tanto nun ta' da' e continuerai affa' Onan er barbaro finche' schiatti....
> 
> ahahahah


ciao strunz.. stavo in pensiero....


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io non lo posso sopportare.
> Mi ferisce gli occhi in qualche modo. E irrita.
> Sono andata a vedere una sua mostra anni fa a Milano e a metà mi sono sniffata il gas dell'accendino perchè non ce la potevo fare da sana a finire di vederla.
> E mattia era tutto così felice di aggirarsi come un vero acculturato per le sale che mi dispiaceva prenderlo per un orecchio, trascinarlo fuori sibilando
> ...



Lo so sono bastarda dentro...ma io ero così entusiasta di avere davanti a me finalmente quest'opera che non posso non condividerla!


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Lo so sono bastarda dentro...ma io ero così entusiasta di avere davanti a me finalmente quest'opera che non posso non condividerla!
> 
> View attachment 5474


ma che cacata...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

*questa*

sì che è un opera d'arte


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> picazzo in un momento di crisi personale


intanto perlomeno merita che lo si chiami con il proprio nome senza involgarimenti.
la citazione che ho già postato nel thread di buscopann A los doce años sabía dibujar como Rafael, pero necesité toda una vida para aprender a pintar como un niño. (« A dodici anni dipingevo come Raffaello, però ci ho messo tutta una vita per imparare a dipingere come un bambino. »)
secondo me è fantastica ed esplicativa di certa contemporanea-.è un indiscusso maestro della pittura del XX secolo.
poi può certo non piacere...anche se sarebbe opportuno conoscerlo meglio per poterne parlare.
rispetto chi non la pensa come me e mi aspetterei la stessa cosa


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto perlomeno merita che lo si chiami con il proprio nome senza involgarimenti.
> la citazione che ho già postato nel thread di buscopann A los doce años sabía dibujar como Rafael, pero necesité toda una vida para aprender a pintar como un niño. (« A dodici anni dipingevo come Raffaello, però ci ho messo tutta una vita per imparare a dipingere come un bambino. »)
> secondo me è fantastica ed esplicativa di certa contemporanea-.è un indiscusso maestro della pittura del XX secolo.
> poi può certo non piacere...anche se sarebbe opportuno conoscerlo meglio per poterne parlare.
> rispetto chi non la pensa come me e mi aspetterei la stessa cosa



Come non quotarti! Diciamo che ormai sono convinta che la gente non avendo di meglio da fare nella vita deve perdere tempo!
Tornando a noi e alla frase di cui sopra.....ieri stavo per citarla in altra discussione, salvo aver lasciato perdere perchè tanto chi è convinto di essere intellettuale da disprezzare altri, è già di per se ignorante da non capire anche il banale! 

P.S. ogni riferimento è non riferito a questo forum ma ai commenti che ho letto altrove! Per tutto il resto, questo post mi sembra di averlo citato nel titolo, voleva essere una condivisione con Minerva che ha una passione come la mia e che può comprendere l'entusiasmo e la gioia di poter vedere a tu per tu, queste opere!



Diavoletta_78


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come non quotarti! Diciamo che ormai sono convinta che la gente non avendo di meglio da fare nella vita deve perdere tempo!
> Tornando a noi e alla frase di cui sopra.....ieri stavo per citarla in altra discussione, salvo aver lasciato perdere perchè tanto chi è convinto di essere intellettuale da disprezzare altri, è già di per se ignorante da non capire anche il banale!
> 
> P.S. ogni riferimento è non riferito a questo forum ma ai commenti che ho letto altrove! Per tutto il resto, questo post mi sembra di averlo citato nel titolo, voleva essere una condivisione con Minerva che ha una passione come la mia e che può comprendere l'entusiasmo e la gioia di poter vedere a tu per tu, queste opere!
> ...


Resta sempre da capire da cosa scaturisca l'entusiasmo e la gioia nel vedere dal vivo uno spreco di materiale pittorico come per i due esempi da te riportati...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Sono appena rientrata dal mio viaggio! Ho visto che hai cambiato avatar, poichè condividiamo questa passione ti voglio fare un regalo! Ammirato dal vivo...anche se poi io prediligo un altro artista!
> View attachment 5473



Bello. Ammazza.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto perlomeno merita che lo si chiami con il proprio nome senza involgarimenti.
> la citazione che ho già postato nel thread di buscopann A los doce años sabía dibujar como Rafael, pero necesité toda una vida para aprender a pintar como un niño. (« A dodici anni dipingevo come Raffaello, però ci ho messo tutta una vita per imparare a dipingere come un bambino. »)
> secondo me è fantastica ed esplicativa di certa contemporanea-.è un indiscusso maestro della pittura del XX secolo.
> poi può certo non piacere...anche se sarebbe opportuno conoscerlo meglio per poterne parlare.
> rispetto chi non la pensa come me e mi aspetterei la stessa cosa



Chi ti ha mancato di rispetto ?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> sì che è un opera d'arte



 me sto acculturando! mi quanti!!


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Lo so sono bastarda dentro...ma io ero così entusiasta di avere davanti a me finalmente quest'opera che non posso non condividerla!
> 
> View attachment 5474




arghhh,vade retro satana!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> arghhh,vade retro satana!



Aspè aspè...ne ho un'altra anzi centinaia di altre...NY ne era straordinariamente pienaaaaaa ed io ho fatto quello che non faccio mai per principio di rispetto, ma ero talmente incredula che non ho resistito! Però giuro non ho fotografato niente nè al Gugghenaim nè al MET....solo al MoMa ma perchè mi sono innamorata come del D'Orsay....forever!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Aspè aspè...ne ho un'altra anzi centinaia di altre...NY ne era straordinariamente pienaaaaaa ed io ho fatto quello che non faccio mai per principio di rispetto, ma ero talmente incredula che non ho resistito! Però giuro non ho fotografato niente nè al Gugghenaim nè al MET....solo al MoMa ma perchè mi sono innamorata come del D'Orsay....forever!
> 
> View attachment 5475



zzzzzzzzzzzzzronff....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzaurghhzzz
:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl:





battiato63 ha detto:


> ciao strunz.. stavo in pensiero....


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Mo ti broccola! e non lamentarti dopo 


















zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzronffffffffffffzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzronfffff ZZZZZZZzzzzzZZZZ


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Aspè aspè...ne ho un'altra anzi centinaia di altre...NY ne era straordinariamente pienaaaaaa ed io ho fatto quello che non faccio mai per principio di rispetto, ma ero talmente incredula che non ho resistito! Però giuro non ho fotografato niente nè al Gugghenaim nè al MET....solo al MoMa ma perchè mi sono innamorata come del D'Orsay....forever!
> 
> View attachment 5475


e dillo che ce voj rovina' l'appetito...

pero' e' gia' un quadro piu' normale....

la mano ha 5 dita...se sara' sbajato?

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e dillo che ce voj rovina' l'appetito...
> 
> pero' e' gia' un quadro piu' normale....
> 
> ...



 Stai rovinando un 3D


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mo ti broccola! e non lamentarti dopo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rido ugualeanzi il doppio.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *e dillo che ce voj rovina' l'appetito...*
> 
> pero' e' gia' un quadro piu' normale....
> 
> ...



Io sono molto ambiziosa quindi più che rovinarti l'appetito mi piacerebbe starti sulle scatole fino al punto che ignorerai i miei post!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stai rovinando un 3D


Con il tuo contributo...ma nel primo caso non è una novità è la regola....tu invece, per questo subirai tutte le mie lamentele appena quello mi broccola!:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Ciao*

Ciao diavolè....!!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Con il tuo contributo...ma nel primo caso non è una novità è la regola....tu invece, per questo subirai tutte le mie lamentele appena quello mi broccola!:carneval:



Ahh si!!! a minaccia si passa coi fatti!


Ultimo chiama Battiato!!! Battiato alzati dal water, lavati velocemente e rispondi!




















Speriamo si lavi , io di questo non mi assumo responsabilità


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2012)

*X exStermy*

Direttamente dai musei di NY solo per te!






@Ultimo, secondo te poi pensa che ci sto provando???


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e dillo che ce voj rovina' l'appetito...
> 
> pero' e' gia' un quadro piu' normale....
> 
> ...



Stermy salvami!!!!!!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao diavolè....!!:up:


Ciao!:bye:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Direttamente dai musei di NY solo per te!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5476
> ...



Ma quando mai! 

Secondo me non pensa alla cozza, ma all'epatite c. 
































La cozza non sei tuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Diavoletta*

Che fine hai fatto?


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Direttamente dai musei di NY solo per te!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5476
> ...



Diavoletta, ti piace molto anche questo  ?


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Direttamente dai musei di NY solo per te!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5476
> ...


se ce metti pure du' spaghi...

propenso...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se ce metti pure du' spaghi...
> 
> propenso...
> 
> ahahahah



a proposito, ieri ho visto ricetta tv. fare cuocere le cozze con olio, aglio e tanto vino bianco.  ci butti poi gli spaghetti aldenti e li fai saltare.


è la cottura col vino che non avevo mai sentito. mezza bottiglia, deve proprio uscire una salsina che poi ultimerà la cottura degli spaghi.

lo sapevi tu / voi ?


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> a proposito, ieri ho visto ricetta tv. fare cuocere le cozze con olio, aglio e tanto vino bianco.  ci butti poi gli spaghetti aldenti e li fai saltare.
> 
> 
> è la cottura col vino che non avevo mai sentito. mezza bottiglia, deve proprio uscire una salsina che poi ultimerà la cottura degli spaghi.
> ...


ellamadonna...mezza bottija?

piu' che altro bevi anziche' magna'...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> a proposito, ieri ho visto ricetta tv. fare cuocere le cozze con olio, aglio e tanto vino bianco.  ci butti poi gli spaghetti aldenti e li fai saltare.
> 
> 
> è la cottura col vino che non avevo mai sentito. mezza bottiglia, deve proprio uscire una salsina che poi ultimerà la cottura degli spaghi.
> ...



io ne metto solo due bicchieri.

Prova. Sono stratosferiche di brutto


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io ne metto solo due bicchieri.
> 
> Prova. Sono stratosferiche di brutto



eccola qui. bene allora. quelli ne mettevano anche 4 di bicchieri.

lo faro tebe.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ellamadonna...mezza bottija?
> 
> piu' che altro bevi anziche' magna'...
> 
> ahahahah


effettivamente ha sorpreso pure me, considera che  evapora..

e poi prezzemolo.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che fine hai fatto?



Sono stata a NY


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*diavoletta*

Bene....e ti sei dimenticata di noi!!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Diavoletta, ti piace molto anche questo  ?


preferisco le vongole!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bene....e ti sei dimenticata di noi!!



Dimenticata ma se sono venuta qui per condividere con Minerva tutte le straordinarie cose che ho visto e guarda che ne è uscito fuori....che devo rispondere a ste persone secondo te?


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Sono stata a NY


sei stata al MoMa????
dire che t'invidio è dire poco. prima o poi...che sogno.  con il pannolone per la leggerissima paura di volare , ma andrò


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> a proposito, ieri ho visto ricetta tv. fare cuocere le cozze con olio, aglio e tanto vino bianco. ci butti poi gli spaghetti aldenti e li fai saltare.
> 
> 
> è la cottura col vino che non avevo mai sentito. mezza bottiglia, deve proprio uscire una salsina che poi ultimerà la cottura degli spaghi.
> ...


mezza bottiglia? io al massimo ci metterei mezzo bicchiere... poi sulle cozze... non lo metto. Le faccio all'acqua pazza.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> preferisco le vongole!


idem


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei stata al MoMa????
> dire che t'invidio è dire poco. prima o poi...che sogno.  con il pannolone per la leggerissima paura di volare , ma andrò



Siiiiiiiiiii Minervaaaaaaaaaa.....tutte le opere che ti sto postando qui, vengono da lì!
Sono stata anche al Gugghenaim e MET, non puoi capire Minerva che meraviglia!!! Pensa che ci sono tornata anche il giorno dopo al MoMa, ti devo postare Van Gogh, Matisse, Monet, Modigliani, c'era di tutto di più.
Ti auguro di superarla, perchè non ci sono parole per descriverla!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei stata al MoMa????
> *dire che t'invidio è dire poco*. prima o poi...che sogno.  con il pannolone per la leggerissima paura di volare , ma andrò


Minerva, per quello ho aperto il post perchè sapevo che tu mi avresti capito!!! Per me è il sogno di una vita realizzato!


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Siiiiiiiiiii Minervaaaaaaaaaa.....tutte le opere che ti sto postando qui, vengono da lì!
> Sono stata anche al Gugghenaim e MET, non puoi capire Minerva che meraviglia!!! Pensa che ci sono tornata anche il giorno dopo al MoMa, ti devo postare Van Gogh, Matisse, Monet, Modigliani, c'era di tutto di più.
> Ti auguro di superarla, perchè non ci sono parole per descriverla!


Diavole', postale tutte insieme e nun ce pensamo piu'...

dai veloce...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> a proposito, ieri ho visto ricetta tv. fare cuocere le cozze con olio, aglio e tanto vino bianco.  ci butti poi gli spaghetti aldenti e li fai saltare.
> 
> 
> è la cottura col vino che non avevo mai sentito. mezza bottiglia, deve proprio uscire una salsina che poi ultimerà la cottura degli spaghi.
> ...



Olio di oliva, aglio, vino bianco, cozze già precotte in una pentola senza nulla dentro.

Chiaramente il procedimento è questo, padella con olio ed aglio, fai leggermente soffriggere e butti le cozze, dopo poco aggiungi un mezzo bicchiere di vino. Scolare la pasta e buttarla in padella. 

Pepe prezzemolo etc... poi a secondo dei gusti, peperoncino prezzemolo etc 


Il tanto vino bianco, madò a pensare, ma sono sicuro che ho pensato male, di buttare la pasta in una brodaglia fatto con tanto vino.. bleahh!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Olio di oliva, aglio, vino bianco, cozze già precotte in una pentola senza nulla dentro.
> 
> Chiaramente il procedimento è questo, padella con olio ed aglio, fai leggermente soffriggere e butti le cozze, dopo poco aggiungi un mezzo bicchiere di vino. Scolare la pasta e buttarla in padella.
> 
> ...



:up: Bravo questa è arte!


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Bravo questa è arte!


uh Gesu'...

ahahahahah


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Olio di oliva, aglio, vino bianco, cozze già precotte in una pentola senza nulla dentro.
> 
> Chiaramente il procedimento è questo, padella con olio ed aglio, fai leggermente soffriggere e butti le cozze, dopo poco aggiungi un mezzo bicchiere di vino. Scolare la pasta e buttarla in padella.
> 
> ...


Volevo informarla che in questo spazio esiste un'area denominata piccola stanzetta per la cucina, dove postare le ricette! Grazie chef!:singleeye:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto perlomeno merita che lo si chiami con il proprio nome senza involgarimenti.
> la citazione che ho già postato nel thread di buscopann A los doce años sabía dibujar como Rafael, pero necesité toda una vida para aprender a pintar como un niño. (« A dodici anni dipingevo come Raffaello, però ci ho messo tutta una vita per imparare a dipingere come un bambino. »)
> secondo me è fantastica ed esplicativa di certa contemporanea-.è un indiscusso maestro della pittura del XX secolo.
> poi può certo non piacere...anche se sarebbe opportuno conoscerlo meglio per poterne parlare.
> rispetto chi non la pensa come me e mi aspetterei la stessa cosa


l'ho conosciuto da più vicino di quanto pensi, e so che è stato un approfittatore, più che altro dopo che ha raggiunto la sua fama da strapazzo.

io ho fatto in fondo solo una piccola modifica al suo nome, ma lui ha stravolto il mondo con il suo cazzo di dipinti che nulla dicono, se non quelli di allora quando aveva ancora nulla da razzolare. altro che maestro!

certo, ha avuto il suo momento di gloria, ma la mia è un dispetto infimo in rispetto a quanto lui ha fatto a noi


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Volevo informarla che in questo spazio esiste un'area denominata piccola stanzetta per la cucina, dove postare le ricette! Grazie chef!:singleeye:


Si lo so diavolè,  mi perdoni se, continuo qua ad andare OT ? 

Una variante, anzi una delle tante varianti per la pasta con le cozze, è l'aggiunta di fagioli, talvolta uniti a fagiolina, insomma voi le varianti scelte dal vostro delicato palato. 








Se poi mentre mangi, non hai una cozza d'avanti a te , ma hai ehm vabbeh va.. una bella donna, la pasta manco la guardi :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *l'ho conosciuto da più vicino di quanto pensi, e so che è stato un approfittatore, più che altro dopo che ha raggiunto la sua fama da strapazzo.
> 
> *io ho fatto in fondo solo una piccola modifica al suo nome, ma lui ha stravolto il mondo con il suo cazzo di dipinti che nulla dicono, se non quelli di allora quando aveva ancora nulla da razzolare. altro che maestro!
> 
> certo, ha avuto il suo momento di gloria, ma la mia è un dispetto infimo in rispetto *a quanto lui ha fatto a noi *


lui a noi ha lasciato un'arte che non piacerà a te ma è stata fondamentale nel XX secolo...non mi pare poco; se _approffittarsi _vuol dire guadagnare soldi dal proprio genio non vedo  come possa destabilizzarti,


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Colgo l'occasione visto che, qua non si arrabbiano se si va OT, di porre una domanda,

Come cazzo si toglie la scritta sotto l'avatar ??


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Colgo l'occasione visto che, qua non si arrabbiano se si va OT, di porre una domanda,
> 
> Come cazzo si toglie la scritta sotto l'avatar ??


intanto poni la domanda in modo più educato, parli della firma?azioni forum-modifica firma-salva
quello che sta direttamente sotto l'avatar non si può togliere.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto poni la domanda in modo più educato, parli della firma?azioni forum-modifica firma-salva
> quello che sta direttamente sotto l'avatar non si può togliere.



Mi ! ed io che credevo di essere stato a tono con il forum! anvedi aò :mrgreen: ma le chiedo scusa u stissu:mrgreen:


E principessa sul pisello che ha messo Sole, chi lo ha messo? 

Scusa se ho scelto giusto giusto quello :rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi !* ed io che credevo di essere stato a tono con il forum!* anvedi aò :mrgreen: ma le chiedo scusa u stissu:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> E principessa sul pisello che ha messo Sole, chi lo ha messo?
> ...



Sì, Claudio, direi che questa mise da uomo volgare e rozzo non ha nulla a che vedere con te

Avverto una discrepanza da qualche giorno

Stermy esci da quel corpo :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, Claudio, direi che questa mise da uomo volgare e rozzo non ha nulla a che vedere con te
> 
> Avverto una discrepanza da qualche giorno
> 
> Stermy esci da quel corpo :mrgreen:



Tu quando scrivi, ed io quando leggo te, ho sempre un timore reverenziale. Ora sta a te capire la motivazione. :mrgreen:

Spè che vado a cagare, così esce.


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, Claudio, direi che questa mise da uomo volgare e rozzo non ha nulla a che vedere con te
> 
> Avverto una discrepanza da qualche giorno
> 
> Stermy esci da quel corpo :mrgreen:



vero
Ultimo rimettiti la camicia!:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> vero
> Ultimo rimettiti la camicia!:mrgreen:



Uhm.. e dire che, ho dei bei pettorali.


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm.. e dire che, ho dei bei pettorali.


guarda che si vedono/intravedono anche con su la camicia!
fidati!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda che si vedono/intravedono anche con su la camicia!
> fidati!



:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda che si vedono/intravedono anche con su la camicia!
> fidati!


anzi... il pettorale in evidenza, se non si è in spiaggia, è molto truzzo. Una bella camicia su un pantalone che cade bene è infinitamente più sexy.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anzi... il pettorale in evidenza, se non si è in spiaggia, è molto truzzo. Una bella camicia su un pantalone che cade bene è infinitamente più sexy.



Dipende Sbriciolata, se parli di pettorali che sono lavorati in palestra, ti do ragione, se parli di fisicità normale, e quindi di pettorali non lavorati, dissento. 

Che poi non basta avere soltanto dei bei pettorali per essere evidenziati da una camicia o una maglietta, devi abbinarci una vite sottile. E delle spalle ben impostate.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ma come mai questa fissazione con Brad Pitt in avatar?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dipende Sbriciolata, se parli di pettorali che sono lavorati in palestra, ti do ragione, se parli di fisicità normale, e quindi di pettorali non lavorati, dissento.
> 
> Che poi non basta avere soltanto dei bei pettorali per essere evidenziati da una camicia o una maglietta, devi abbinarci una vite sottile. E delle spalle ben impostate.


sì ma quando si mettono appositamente in bella mostra sono truzzi, almeno per me. Invito le altre signore ad esprimersi.


----------



## battiato63 (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ultimo ma come mai questa fissazione con Brad Pitt in avatar?



saranno cazzi sua  no?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ultimo ma come mai questa fissazione con Brad Pitt in avatar?



Perchè mi somiglia. E mi sento figo.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> saranno cazzi sua  no?



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: tu qualche volta mi fai morire.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma quando si mettono appositamente in bella mostra sono truzzi, almeno per me. Invito le altre signore ad esprimersi.



Non sono una signora, ma mi permetto di darti ragione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ultimo ma come mai questa fissazione con Brad Pitt in avatar?


tu cosa ne pensi dei pettorali maschili in evidenza? Perchè non mi saluti mai? E, per finire, ti tocchi?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè mi somiglia. E mi sento figo.



Ah. Io avrei scritto una cosa tipo "ah? Ma chi quello? Sono io."


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu cosa ne pensi dei pettorali maschili in evidenza? Perchè non mi saluti mai? E, per finire, ti tocchi?:mrgreen:


I pettorali intendi, giusto?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. Io avrei scritto una cosa tipo "ah? Ma chi quello? Sono io."


Che sono scemo che lo scrivo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> I pettorali intendi, giusto?


lo vedi che mi ignora?iange:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu cosa ne pensi dei pettorali maschili in evidenza?



Dei miei tutto il bene possibile. Degli altri niente perchè temo di non averci mai fatto caso.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè non mi saluti mai?


Non sapevo di doverti salutare. Buongiorno.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E, per finire, ti tocchi?:mrgreen:


A volte. Tu?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo vedi che mi ignora?iange:


Ma chi? Io? Affatto.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo vedi che mi ignora?iange:



Hai ragione.

Io al suo posto avrei scritto, si mi tocco i pettorali quando mi tocco.


----------



## oscuro (7 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Io ho le spalle larghe ma pettorali poca roba....son molto sviluppato sotto..calcio e pallavolo per 30 anni...ci ho 3 gambe dure come il marmo....!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dei miei tutto il bene possibile. Degli altri niente perchè temo di non averci mai fatto caso.
> 
> Quindi giri con la canotta scavata?:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


perdonami :mrgreen: ma ho bisogno di ridere stupidamente oggi, molto stupidamente.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho le spalle larghe ma pettorali poca roba....son molto sviluppato sotto..calcio e pallavolo per 30 anni...ci ho 3 gambe dure come il marmo....!!


La terza gamba fa molto male? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Si..quando calcio mi sbilancio....!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perdonami :mrgreen: ma ho bisogno di ridere stupidamente oggi, molto stupidamente.


Tranquilla. Non giro con la canotta perchè non mi piace. Camicie, rigorosamente con le maniche arrotolate perchè a mezza manica non le apprezzo troppo, o polo, eventualmente t-shirt se vado in moto. I pettorali escono fuori anche senza metterli particolarmente in evidenza, perchè tra loro e le spalle spiccano in ogni caso.


----------



## battiato63 (7 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si..quando calcio mi sbilancio....!:rotfl:


fa come fratello legatela alla seconda  gamba..:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi? Io? Affatto.




:lecca:
......................:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (7 Settembre 2012)

*Joey*

Io per lavoro son sempre in giacca e cravatta..tranne l'estate...però adoro le camicie a collo alto, non porto orologio per non rovinare i polsini..adoro le camicie di un certo livello...!


----------



## battiato63 (7 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io per lavoro son sempre in giacca e cravatta..tranne l'estate...però adoro le camicie a collo alto, non porto orologio per non rovinare i polsini..adoro le camicie di un certo livello...!


colpito e affondato Joey..:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tranquilla. *Non giro con la canotta *perchè non mi piace. Camicie, rigorosamente con le maniche arrotolate perchè a mezza manica non le apprezzo troppo, o polo, eventualmente t-shirt se vado in moto. I pettorali escono fuori anche senza metterli particolarmente in evidenza, perchè tra loro e le spalle spiccano in ogni caso.



secondo me non giri in canotta per non scoprire le vergogne  e poi con stò caldo sai quamte mosche..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tranquilla. Non giro con la canotta perchè non mi piace. Camicie, rigorosamente con le maniche arrotolate perchè a *mezza manica non le apprezzo troppo*, o polo, eventualmente t-shirt se vado in moto. I pettorali escono fuori anche senza metterli particolarmente in evidenza, perchè tra loro e le spalle spiccano in ogni caso.


mi fa piacere, non le apprezzo molto neppure io negli uomini adulti, anche se mi rendo conto del sacrificio di portare le maniche lunghe con il caldo. Comunque... avevo ben immaginato il tuo stile, sono soddisfatta dei mie poteri.


----------



## battiato63 (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi fa piacere, non le apprezzo molto neppure io negli uomini adulti, anche se mi rendo conto del sacrificio di portare le maniche lunghe con il caldo. Comunque... avevo ben immaginato il tuo stile, sono soddisfatta dei mie poteri.


  :mago: indovina anche su di me :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io per lavoro son sempre in giacca e cravatta..tranne l'estate...però adoro le camicie a collo alto, non porto orologio per non rovinare i polsini..adoro le camicie di un certo livello...!


Io in pratica la cravatta non la porto mai. Non mi piace neanche troppo. Le camicie a collo alto piacciono pure a me, ma in generale dipende dal tipo di camicia.


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che sono scemo che lo scrivo.:mrgreen:


e te m'hai fatto usci'...

cosi' impari e sei ritornato un minchione...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (7 Settembre 2012)

*joey*

Mi piacciono quelle di 7 camicie...!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi fa piacere, non le apprezzo molto neppure io negli uomini adulti, anche se mi rendo conto del sacrificio di portare le maniche lunghe con il caldo. Comunque... avevo ben immaginato il tuo stile, sono soddisfatta dei mie poteri.


Ma alla fine basta arrotolarle. Mi piacciono le maniche arrotolate. Chiaramente dipende dalla camicia, e se fa troppo caldo una polo va benissimo. 
Immaginato il mio stile? Ah. E cos'altro hai immaginato?


----------



## battiato63 (7 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piacciono quelle di 7 camicie...!




a me quelle 777  XXXL :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io in pratica la cravatta non la porto mai. Non mi piace neanche troppo. Le camicie a *collo* alto piacciono pure a me, ma in generale dipende dal tipo di camicia.


 hai il collo come Maurizio Costanzo?.. prova le camicie col baffo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piacciono quelle di 7 camicie...!


Belle, si.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :mago: indovina anche su di me :mrgreen:


uhmmm... ti immagino con un look 'morbido', non impegnativo, niente giacca e cravatta. Scarpe morbide.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma alla fine basta arrotolarle. Mi piacciono le maniche arrotolate. Chiaramente dipende dalla camicia, e se fa troppo caldo una polo va benissimo.
> Immaginato il mio stile? Ah. E cos'altro hai immaginato?


Capelli cortissimi. Voce... profonda, mani curate e un bell'orologio al polso.


----------



## battiato63 (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhmmm... ti immagino con un look 'morbido', non impegnativo, niente giacca e cravatta. Scarpe morbide.


 azz ma allora sei davvero una :mago: '?


proprio così.. morbido sopra  tosto sotto..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Capelli cortissimi. Voce... profonda, mani curate e un bell'orologio al polso.



Tranne un dettaglio ci hai preso, occhio e croce.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tranne un dettaglio ci hai preso, occhio e croce.


epperò mi devi dire cosa ho sbagliato. Devo tarare la sfera di cristallo...


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> epperò mi devi dire cosa ho sbagliato. Devo tarare la sfera di cristallo...



Ovviamente non lo saprai mai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente non lo saprai mai.


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> epperò mi devi dire cosa ho sbagliato. Devo tarare la sfera di cristallo...


secondo me sono i capelli


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me sono i capelli


anche secondo me... ero indecisa infatti... mi sono fatta condizionare dal colletto delle camicie.


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma quando si mettono appositamente in bella mostra sono truzzi, almeno per me. Invito le altre signore ad esprimersi.



camicia forever!
sobrie, niente fantasia, al limite rigate o con colletto e polsini bianchi, rigorosamente a maniche lunghe, arrotolate va benissimo, fuori dai pantaloni può andare, dipende
molto sexy senza maglietta sotto, se avete freddo mettetevi un bel gilet con il dietro di seta, che fa tanto il Padrino quando torna in Sicilia
le camicie di seta lasciatele alle donne (io le metto spesso ad es.) poichè fanno troppo narcotrafficante colombiano, secondo me


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> camicia forever!
> sobrie, niente fantasia, al limite rigate o con colletto e polsini bianchi, rigorosamente a maniche lunghe, arrotolate va benissimo, fuori dai pantaloni può andare, dipende
> molto sexy senza maglietta sotto, se avete freddo mettetevi un bel gilet con il dietro di seta, che fa tanto il Padrino quando torna in Sicilia
> le camicie di seta lasciatele alle donne (io le metto spesso ad es.) poichè fanno troppo narcotrafficante colombiano, secondo me


a me non dispiacciono neppure le camicie a fantasia scozzese... e la maglietta sotto la concedo. Specie con la camicia bianca...


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me non dispiacciono neppure le camicie a fantasia scozzese... e la maglietta sotto la concedo. Specie con la camicia bianca...


:blu:

no...non mi piacciono


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me non dispiacciono neppure le camicie a fantasia scozzese... e la maglietta sotto la concedo. Specie con la camicia bianca...


A me neanche. Ho un paio di camicie a quadri stile scozzese che mi piacciono un botto, per dire. Chiaramente non vanno con tutto, però col solito paio di jeans in autunno hanno il loro perchè. La maglietta sotto? A me non piace. Figurarsi poi la canotta sotto la camiciola d'estate.


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me neanche. Ho un paio di camicie a quadri stile scozzese che mi piacciono un botto, per dire. Chiaramente non vanno con tutto, però col solito paio di jeans in autunno hanno il loro perchè. *La maglietta sotto? A me non piace. Figurarsi poi la canotta sotto la camiciola d'est*ate.


terrificanteeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> terrificanteeeeeeeeeeeee


concordo


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me neanche. Ho un paio di camicie a quadri stile scozzese che mi piacciono un botto, per dire. Chiaramente non vanno con tutto, però col solito paio di* jeans in autunno hanno il loro perchè*. La maglietta sotto? A me non piace. Figurarsi poi la canotta sotto la camiciola d'estate.


altrochè! uhmmm... allora ho sbagliato sulle mani curate? dimmmmmmmmmelo.... e ddddddaiiiii:infelice:


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> altrochè! uhmmm... allora ho sbagliato sulle mani curate? dimmmmmmmmmelo.... e ddddddaiiiii:infelice:


le mani non curate sono una cosa che odio! le mani sono una cosa che guardo molto:smile:


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> epperò mi devi dire cosa ho sbagliato. Devo tarare la sfera di cristallo...


ma scrivetevi, scusa


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> le mani non curate sono una cosa che odio! le mani sono una cosa che guardo molto:smile:


io le guardo... ma non mi importa che siano curate. Anzi... mi piacciono le mani che portano il segno del lavoro. Ma sai... sono una ragaSSa di campagna


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

ma non trovate che la sbrisciolata sia pesante?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scrivetevi, scusa


ma mica sono dati ZenZibili... e neanche portano ad un riconoscimento. E' che mi vuole far schiattare:incazzato:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> altrochè! uhmmm... allora ho sbagliato sulle mani curate? dimmmmmmmmmelo.... e ddddddaiiiii:infelice:



No no. Chiaramente non da manicure (non sono il tipo) ma niente unghie lunghe o sporche e peggio ancora mangiate. Mi hanno fatto sempre schifo. Pulite e curate il giusto.
Quindi sulle mani hai ragione.


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io le guardo... ma non mi importa che siano curate. Anzi... mi piacciono le mani che portano il segno del lavoro. Ma sai... sono una ragaSSa di campagna


bè oddio non è che debba fare la manicure però mi piacciono le mani curate! i segni del lavoro vanno bene per carità!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non trovate che la sbrisciolata sia pesante?


.....


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no. Chiaramente non da manicure (non sono il tipo) ma niente unghie lunghe o sporche e peggio ancora mangiate. Mi hanno fatto sempre schifo. Pulite e curate il giusto.
> Quindi sulle mani hai ragione.


ecco esattamente questo intendevo!
:up:


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2012)

io ho una camicia di Burberry che tendo a non sopportare più...


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mica sono dati ZenZibili... e neanche portano ad un riconoscimento. E' che mi vuole far schiattare:incazzato:



Mi sa che la intendeva diversamente, amica ottuagenaria.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè oddio non è che debba fare la manicure però mi piacciono le mani curate! i segni del lavoro vanno bene per carità!


:up:... però adesso vado via... Min non mi vuole... vado ad esercitarmi nella serenidipità nel mio rifugio... magari trovo qualcosa di interessante:triste:


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mica sono dati ZenZibili... e neanche portano ad un riconoscimento. E' che mi vuole far schiattare:incazzato:


ma mica per quello.è che se devi fare la svenevole non mi devi costringere a leggere i dati di quest'uomo così pieno di energia e di voglia di vivereD)


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :up:... però adesso vado via... Min non mi vuole... vado ad esercitarmi nella serenidipità nel mio rifugio... magari trovo qualcosa di interessante:triste:


vai, vai, vvai...e che sia pelosa la tua serepdità:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma mica per quello.*è che se devi fare la svenevole* non mi devi costringere a leggere i dati di quest'uomo così pieno di energia e di voglia di vivereD)


Mannò. Cioè si, ma non corriamo mica rischi, no?


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2012)

ma io so tutto di Joey, basta chiedere!
sua moglie è bionda e si chiama Carmela, ha due figli e vorrebbe farsi la psichiatra
dimenticavo: si agghinda con camicie orribili:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io so tutto di Joey, basta chiedere!
> sua moglie è bionda e si chiama Carmela, ha due figli e vorrebbe farsi la psichiatra
> dimenticavo: si agghinda con camicie orribili:singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
pettegola:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> pettegola:rotfl::rotfl:



un po':rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io so tutto di Joey, basta chiedere!
> sua moglie è bionda e si chiama Carmela, ha due figli e *vorrebbe farsi la psichiatra*
> dimenticavo: si agghinda con camicie orribili:singleeye:


Non vorrei rovinarti la sorpresa, in caso, ma non è che vorrebbe o vuole.


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non vorrei rovinarti la sorpresa, in caso, ma non è che vorrebbe o vuole.



ah, se l'è fatta?
ho visto solo 2 puntate...com'è andata?


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non vorrei rovinarti la sorpresa, in caso, ma non è che vorrebbe o vuole.





free ha detto:


> ah, se l'è fatta?
> ho visto solo 2 puntate...com'è andata?


come pettegola non vali una cippa! non sei aggiornata:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ah, se l'è fatta?
> ho visto solo 2 puntate...com'è andata?


Ma mica voglio davvero rovinartelo, guarda le altre.


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> come pettegola non vali una cippa! non sei aggiornata:rotfl:


che vergogna!:rotfl:

ma la colpa è di Joey: il gentiluomo gode e tace
lui invece se la canta!


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> che vergogna!:rotfl:
> 
> ma la colpa è di Joey: il gentiluomo gode e tace
> lui invece se la canta!


vabbè va...per stavolta sei giustificata ma le prossime volte cerca di essere più precisa!


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mica voglio davvero rovinartelo, guarda le altre.



grazie, ma le ho viste per caso, non so nemmeno più su che canale

allora??


----------



## gas (7 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io so tutto di Joey, basta chiedere!
> sua moglie è bionda e si chiama Carmela, ha due figli e vorrebbe farsi la psichiatra
> dimenticavo: si agghinda con camicie orribili:singleeye:


Sei un amico di "famiglia"


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Sei un amic*o* di "famiglia"


freeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Sei un amico di "famiglia"



no

amica


----------



## gas (7 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> no
> 
> amica


ehmmm:idea:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> grazie, ma le ho viste per caso, non so nemmeno più su che canale
> 
> allora??


Si, hanno una relazione. Solo che lei, la psicologa, sclera. In una puntata lui va a casa di lei che gli aveva preparato una cenetta a base di bistecca e finisce che gliela tira appresso (la bistecca).


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Estate, jeans strappati e maglietta o camicia quasi rigorosamente unico colore( a parte qualche camicia particolare) a collo basso per alzarlo  Estate, pantaloni sbracati in tono con maglietta o camicia (tutto rigorosamente fuori dai pant.... ) 

Autunno-primavera, quasi esclusivamente camicia manica lunga con dei "panciotti" di tutte le forme e colori( camicia sempre di fuori) giubbottino sportivo quando serve.

Inverno, camicia giubbotto and stop, camicia sempre di fuori, e occasionalmente panciotto. 

Collane bracciali orecchini anelli. auahhaaahahahah basta va.


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Estate, jeans strappati e maglietta o camicia quasi rigorosamente unico colore( a parte qualche camicia particolare) a collo basso per alzarlo  Estate, pantaloni sbracati in tono con maglietta o camicia (tutto rigorosamente fuori dai pant.... )
> 
> Autunno-primavera, quasi esclusivamente camicia manica lunga con dei "panciotti" di tutte le forme e colori( camicia sempre di fuori) giubbottino sportivo quando serve.
> 
> ...


che bel tamarro


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, hanno una relazione.* Solo che lei, la psicologa, sclera*. In una puntata lui va a casa di lei che gli aveva preparato una cenetta a base di bistecca e finisce che gliela tira appresso (la bistecca).


non riesco ad immaginare per quale strano motivo:rotfl:
certo che una psicologa che sclera è il colmo!
ma è sposata?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Estate, jeans strappati e maglietta o camicia quasi rigorosamente unico colore( a parte qualche camicia particolare) *a collo basso per alzarlo*  Estate, pantaloni sbracati in tono con maglietta o camicia (tutto rigorosamente fuori dai pant.... )
> 
> Autunno-primavera, quasi esclusivamente camicia manica lunga con dei "panciotti" di tutte le forme e colori( camicia sempre di fuori) giubbottino sportivo quando serve.
> 
> ...


Brrr.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che bel tamarro



Mi sono messo a ridere soltanto leggendo che avevi postato. 

auahahhaahahaah


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brrr.


Uffa,ma alzandolo diventa a collo alto.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non riesco ad immaginare per quale strano motivo:rotfl:
> certo che una psicologa che sclera è il colmo!
> ma è sposata?



Non ricordo bene, ma mi parrebbe di no. Cioè, lei s'innamora di lui e sclera proprio per quel motivo.


----------



## geko (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Estate, *jeans strappati* e maglietta o camicia quasi rigorosamente unico colore( a parte qualche camicia particolare) a *collo basso per alzarlo*  Estate, *pantaloni sbracati in tono con maglietta o camicia (tutto rigorosamente fuori dai pant.... ) *
> 
> Autunno-primavera, quasi esclusivamente camicia manica lunga con dei *"panciotti" di tutte le forme e colori( camicia sempre di fuori)* giubbottino sportivo quando serve.
> 
> ...


:unhappy: Stai scherzando. :unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :unhappy: Stai scherzando. :unhappy:



No!


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sono messo a ridere soltanto leggendo che avevi postato.
> 
> auahahhaahahaah


sinceramente mi fa male la pancia:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sinceramente mi fa male la pancia:rotfl:


 e non hai letto la risposta a geko! :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

mi sono serendippata addosso:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sono serendippata addosso:rotfl:



spè che mentre rido gugleizzo... sere che ? 











































118


----------



## geko (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No!


Avaja mbare. Non si può... :unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Avaja mbare. Non si può... :unhappy:


Aò mi fanno anche i complimenti! 


























auahaahahahahahaahahaha


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sono serendippata addosso:rotfl:


pelosamente?


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pelosamente?


geko per favore rispondi di no a sbriciolata che non le parlo?


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uffa,ma alzandolo diventa a collo alto.


coatto:unhappy:


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Avaja mbare. Non si può... :unhappy:


massì dai! ogni tanto si può!
dipende dalle occasioni, io ad es. ho un vestito con un calavera davanti
ed anche gli stivali di pitone!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No!



come no :scared:


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brrr.



hai freddo??


----------



## geko (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> geko per favore rispondi di no a sbriciolata che non le parlo?


Yes.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pelosamente?


No.





ps: ma cosa significa?


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> massì dai! ogni tanto si può!
> dipende dalle occasioni, io ad es. ho un vestito con un calavera davanti
> ed anche gli stivali di pitone!:rotfl:


non intendo rimanere un minuto di più in codesto forum di tamarri e carampane!


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> geko per favore rispondi di no a sbriciolata che non le parlo?



sbri ha detto minerva di no


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

:ar:





Minerva ha detto:


> geko per favore rispondi di no a sbriciolata che non le parlo?


----------



## geko (7 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> *massì dai! ogni tanto si può!*
> dipende dalle occasioni, io ad es. ho un vestito con un calavera davanti
> ed anche gli stivali di pitone!:rotfl:


Tipo a carnevale, intendi?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> hai freddo??



Brividi.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

eh...l eleganza degli anni 50...


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Tipo a carnevale, intendi?



o per andare a prendere un the da Minerva


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> geko per favore rispondi di no a sbriciolata che non le parlo?


Aahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahah!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> come no :scared:



Simuccia, la descrizione può apparire come ognuno la capisce, il risultato va invece tra l'elegante e lo sportivo.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> o per andare a prendere un the da Minerva


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simuccia,* la descrizione può apparire come ognuno la capisce*, il risultato va invece tra l'elegante e lo sportivo.



mi stai dicendo che non capisco?


ps.simuccia non si può sentire


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simuccia, la descrizione può apparire come ognuno la capisce, *il risultato va invece tra l'elegante e lo sportivo*.



come no!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi stai dicendo che non capisco?


Naaaa! assolutamente naaa.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pelosamente?


:bleah:

senza ritegno eh ?


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> come no!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


pssssss ti dico una cosa all'orecchio ................. i matti vanno sempre assecondati :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> o per andare a prendere un the da Minerva


ahahahhah


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> come no!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ma falli scrivere!! camicia maniche lunghe, collo alto, mi sembra di leggere mio nonno.


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma falli scrivere!! camicia maniche lunghe, collo alto, mi sembra di leggere mio nonno.



:rotfl:

tra l'altro io non ho mica capito cos'è 'sto collo alto nelle camicie


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma falli scrivere!! camicia maniche lunghe, collo alto, mi sembra di leggere mio nonno.



a coatooooooooo


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a coatooooooooo



peffavore...ve ne prego. pietà.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> tra l'altro io non ho mica capito cos'è 'sto collo alto nelle camicie



Ci sono diversi tipi di colletti nelle camicie, uno è quello a collo alto, dove appunto il colletto come cm è alto 

L'altro quello che uso io, è un tipo particolare di colletto che ti da la possibilità di alzarlo totalmente senza risultare troppo alto. Sia nelle camicIe che nelle magliette . 





















auahahaaahahahaha


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> peffavore...ve ne prego. pietà.


che abbiamo fatto


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a coatooooooooo



Minchia mi immagini cosììììììì ?? auahaahhaahaa
Ma manco a carnevale avrei il coraggio. Anche se, lo indossassi io, l'effetto sarebbe moolto diverso.:smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che abbiamo fatto



non ha specificato se porta la catena...


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non ha specificato se porta la catena...


giusto!


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia mi immagini cosììììììì ?? auahaahhaahaa
> Ma manco a carnevale avrei il coraggio. Anche se, lo indossassi io, l'effetto sarebbe moolto diverso.:smile:



Avanti allora, posta tu una immagine con quello stile che ti contraddistigue.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Avanti allora, posta tu una immagine con quello stile che ti contraddistigue.



Ma scusassero, un paio di jeans una camicia tinta unica portata fuori! minchia che clamore!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci sono diversi tipi di colletti nelle camicie, uno è quello a collo alto, dove appunto il colletto come cm è alto
> 
> L'altro quello che uso io, è un tipo particolare di colletto che ti da la possibilità di alzarlo totalmente senza risultare troppo alto. Sia nelle camicIe che nelle magliette .
> 
> ...


No vabbè. Il colletto alzato non si può vedere. Mi sa di fighetto lontano chilometri. Se poi penso a come ti sei descritto...facciamo così: cancello tutto e faccio finta di nulla. Memoria selettiva, hai presente? Ecco. Tutto finito, resettato. A posto.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

*questo ?*


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Avanti allora, posta tu una immagine con quello stile che ti contraddistigue.


Comunque lo vedi l'avatar ? nulla da dire a come è vestito? ecco io esco anche così , di certo non per passeggiare la sera, ma se devo andare ad esempio a comprare il "bigattino" per andare a pescare, vado anche così


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)




----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Comunque lo vedi l'avatar ? nulla da dire a come è vestito? ecco io esco anche così , di certo non per passeggiare la sera, ma se devo andare ad esempio a comprare il "bigattino" per andare a pescare, vado anche così


ascella profumata?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè. Il colletto alzato non si può vedere. Mi sa di fighetto lontano chilometri. Se poi penso a come ti sei descritto...facciamo così: cancello tutto e faccio finta di nulla. Memoria selettiva, hai presente? Ecco. Tutto finito, resettato. A posto.



Tanto per capirci, tu hai un viso come avatar, io pure, pensi che questi due visi con i loro corpi possano indossare le stesse cose? mi spiego meglio, di queste due figure chi si può permettere di vestirsi come vuole?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ascella profumata?



In estate no.




















La lavo al mare il mattino. :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tanto per capirci, tu hai un viso come avatar, io pure, pensi che questi due visi con i loro corpi possano indossare le stesse cose? mi spiego meglio, di queste due figure chi si può permettere di vestirsi come vuole?


Scusa?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa?


Non la prendere sul personale. 

A meno che non hai capito davvero l'esempio.


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tanto per capirci, tu hai un viso come avatar, io pure, pensi che questi due visi con i loro corpi possano indossare le stesse cose? mi spiego meglio, di queste due figure chi si può permettere di vestirsi come vuole?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non la prendere sul personale.
> 
> A meno che non hai capito davvero l'esempio.



No, che personale. Non ho davvero capito.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non la prendere sul personale.
> 
> A meno che non hai capito davvero l'esempio.



Il buon gusto prescinde dal fisico che uno ha.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, che personale. Non ho davvero capito.



Dicevo che, anche il corpo compreso il viso, danno la possibilità di potersi vestire in maniera "strana" e tutto diventa carino.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Mo la spara..state attenti..e uno..e due ..e tre...


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dicevo che, anche il corpo compreso il viso, danno la possibilità di potersi vestire in maniera "strana" e tutto diventa carino.


Ah.


----------



## geko (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dicevo che, anche il corpo compreso il viso, danno la possibilità di potersi vestire in maniera "strana" e tutto diventa carino.


Ma che stai a dì?

Chiamasi _stile_. Che è un'altra cosa.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah.


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma che stai a dì?
> 
> Chiamasi _stile_. Che è un'altra cosa.



:yes:


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dicevo che, anche il corpo compreso il viso, danno la possibilità di potersi vestire in maniera "strana" e tutto diventa carino.


ad esempio il tuo avatar: così  neanche lui mi piace





mentre così parecchio.


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

*e questo*


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

lo stile del cane e lo stile di_ illo._


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> lo stile del cane e lo stile di_ illo._








anche alain non scherzava


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, Claudio, direi che questa mise da uomo volgare e rozzo non ha nulla a che vedere con te
> 
> Avverto una discrepanza da qualche giorno
> 
> Stermy esci da quel corpo :mrgreen:


scusate l'ot, ma pure io....
Non sembra lui...ma chi è?

fine ot


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Mine...altro pianeta...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


Lui è il top..........:up:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche alain non scherzava



Minerva abbiamo gli stessi gusti....
so che è impossibile che tu abbia visto una cagata come Hotel (una serie sulla tv privata con comici italiani)...Lui fu ospite di una puntata. Avrò avuto 15 anni ma lo ricordo ancora in smokking scendere da un ascensore....Me ne sono innamorata all'istante


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

era bellissimo rimanendo virile al massimo.voglio dire ...con quella faccia d'angelo riusciva ad essere figlio di buona donna ugualmente, non è mica facile:mrgreen:





farfalla ha detto:


> Minerva abbiamo gli stessi gusti....
> so che è impossibile che tu abbia visto una cagata come Hotel (una serie sulla tv privata con comici italiani)...Lui fu ospite di una puntata. Avrò avuto 15 anni ma lo ricordo ancora in smokking scendere da un ascensore....Me ne sono innamorata all'istante


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>



lui fantastico.
E trovavo che erano una coppia splendida, ma davvero un piacere per gli occhi, quando aveva sposato quella modella ..come si chiamava?
Non c'è coppia che mi venga in mente che siano belli come erano loro.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lui fantastico.
> E trovavo che erano una coppia splendida, ma davvero un piacere per gli occhi, quando aveva sposato quella modella ..come si chiamava?
> Non c'è coppia che mi venga in mente che siano belli come erano loro.


Cindy Crawford.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

http://www.andreapompilio.it/index-ss13-after-show.html


lo stile di un deficente.


ma si puo'?

Poi uno deve scomodare i Delon, i Sinatra...per lo stile..

ma che vadano a...


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lui fantastico.
> E trovavo che erano una coppia splendida, ma davvero un piacere per gli occhi, quando aveva sposato quella modella ..come si chiamava?
> Non c'è coppia che mi venga in mente che siano belli come erano loro.








cindy crawford


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cindy Crawford.


Pravo:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

*a me piace questa coppia*


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> http://www.andreapompilio.it/index-ss13-after-show.html
> 
> 
> lo stile di un deficente.
> ...


ma che è sto schifo?


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

si, ricordo minerva...


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che è sto schifo?


stile del cazzo di tendenza simy.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>



anche loro non sono immuni dal tradimento reciproco.


Non ci azzecca col tema del tred, ma .....considerazione estemporanea:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> stile del cazzo di tendenza simy.


tendenza al controllo demografico? Cioè... tu ti vedi l'uomo vestito così e corri in convento?


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tendenza al controllo demografico? Cioè... tu ti vedi l'uomo vestito così e corri in convento?



anche solo da una parte diversa:mrgreen: dalla sua.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

siete sensibili al look di un  uomo/ donna ?

Puo' fare la differenza su quanto vi puo' colpire ?


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cindy Crawford.



bravo!


sei gossipparo....


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> anche loro non sono immuni dal tradimento reciproco.
> 
> 
> Non ci azzecca col tema del tred, ma .....considerazione estemporanea:mrgreen:


ho pensato la stessa cosa.
Mattia mi aveva fatto leggere un intervista di lei in cui sosteneva che il sesso extra è assolutamente slegato dalla coppia.
Concordo ovviamente ma Mattia friggeva.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Questa calla si chiama Picasso.







dal vero è strepitosa.




E io ce l'ho!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> siete sensibili al look di un uomo/ donna ?
> 
> Puo' fare la differenza su quanto vi puo' colpire ?


Ovvio che si. Ed altrettanto ovviamente non è certo lo spartiacque tra mi piace o non mi piace. Però ci sta, il giusto.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> bravo!
> 
> 
> sei gossipparo....



No, è che all'epoca realmente ne parlavano in ogni dove. Lei peraltro non è che mi sia mai piaciuta stratofericamente.


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è che all'epoca realmente ne parlavano in ogni dove. Lei peraltro non è che mi sia mai piaciuta stratofericamente.


----------



## lunaiena (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> http://www.andreapompilio.it/index-ss13-after-show.html
> 
> 
> lo stile di un deficente.
> ...



Ehm...
a me piacciono tanto gli stili da deficiente...
uno / una che osano Li trovo molto chic...
La bellezza di una cosa per me è anche saperla indossare.....


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


Si si, quello che vuoi. Non più di tanto. Che poi non sono uno da attrici o modelle. Non ci sbavo dietro, non me le sogno la notte, mai avuto poster o che. Boh. L'unica che mi piace davvero è costei:


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


io la trovo ancora bella, nonostante i ritocchi


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si si, quello che vuoi. Non più di tanto. *Che poi non sono uno da attrici o modelle. Non ci sbavo dietro, non me le sogno la notte, mai avuto poster o che. Boh. *L'unica che mi piace davvero è costei:
> 
> View attachment 5489


e meno male.sì, uma è un gran bel tipo .e capisco che ad un 'oggettiva bellezza della crawford si possa preferirne  una meno bella ma più particolare


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovvio che si. Ed altrettanto ovviamente non è certo lo spartiacque tra mi piace o non mi piace. Però ci sta, il giusto.



si, non fa da spartiacque.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

*ecco, appunto.*



Tebe ha detto:


> ho pensato la stessa cosa.
> Mattia mi aveva fatto leggere un intervista di lei in cui sosteneva che il sesso extra è assolutamente slegato dalla coppia.
> Concordo ovviamente ma Mattia friggeva.
> 
> :mrgreen:



lo so che concordi.


e non mi stupisco che loro pure lo pensino.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Ehm...
> a me piacciono tanto gli stili da deficiente...
> uno / una che osano Li trovo molto chic...
> La bellezza di una cosa per me è anche saperla indossare.....


davvero ti piaccciono:smile:?


si è vero, l eleganza passa anche su come sai indossare una cosa.

ma questo stile non fa per me.

lo ammetto, conserverei non pochi pregiudizi se un uomo mi si mostrasse cosi.

e so che sbaglio.ma...


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

qui è mamma. nature.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lui a noi ha lasciato un'arte che non piacerà a te ma è stata fondamentale nel XX secolo...non mi pare poco; se _approffittarsi _vuol dire guadagnare soldi dal proprio genio non vedo  come possa destabilizzarti,


Quando prendi un pennello e fai due scarabocchi per venderlo a di allora 5 mila marchi e raccontare dopo ad amici e conoscenti di farlo fin quando te lo pagano, è il gesto di un approfittatore.


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Quando prendi un pennello e fai due scarabocchi per venderlo a di allora 5 mila marchi e raccontare dopo ad amici e conoscenti di farlo fin quando te lo pagano, è il gesto di un approfittatore.


tu prova a fare gli stessi scarabocchi e a farteli pagare cercando di_ approffitarti.
_per la prima volta mi scapperebbe di dare un rosso :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè. Il colletto alzato non si può vedere. Mi sa di fighetto lontano chilometri. Se poi penso a come ti sei descritto...facciamo così: cancello tutto e faccio finta di nulla. Memoria selettiva, hai presente? Ecco. Tutto finito, resettato. A posto.



Ecco un esempio di colletto alzato, cos'ha che non va? E comunque sono gusti no ?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma che stai a dì?
> 
> Chiamasi _stile_. Che è un'altra cosa.



geko, lo stile è un'espressione no? E ribadisco che, ci sono tanti modi per esprimersi, di certo, e di questo ne sono convinto, il corpo visto che in questo caso è l'attore principale che indossa gli abiti, sia il protagonista dello stile scelto.  Che poi possa piacere oppure no è soggettivo


----------



## Ultimo (8 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad esempio il tuo avatar: così  neanche lui mi piace
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si a parte la cravatta che come disegni a mio parere risale a circa 30 anni fa, ma amo anche io la cravatta aperta.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ehm...
> a me piacciono tanto gli stili da deficiente...
> uno / una che osano Li trovo molto chic...
> La bellezza di una cosa per me è anche saperla indossare.....


:up:


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu prova a fare gli stessi scarabocchi e a farteli pagare cercando di_ approffitarti.
> _*per la prima volta mi scapperebbe di dare un rosso* :mrgreen:




 pentiti


----------



## lunaiena (8 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> davvero ti piaccciono:smile:?
> 
> 
> si è vero, l eleganza passa anche su come sai indossare una cosa.
> ...



Si mi piacciono ....
mi piacciono anche più eleganti dipende come ho già detto dipende da come porti l'abbigliamento gli accessori....

Mi piace uno elegante svaccato che comunque abbia qualcosa che lo distingue  sia uomo che donna 


Poi dai come negare che uno così non fa morir dal ridere e a me piace un sacco ridere



Altrochè attori figaccioni e modelli mi piace l'omo reale anche un pò buzzurro e cafone e che sia comico


----------



## lunaiena (8 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


Nelle mani di un buon fotografo faccio la stessa figura


----------



## free (8 Settembre 2012)

allora si è capito chi è tamarro?

...a parte Ultimo, Minerva e la sottoscritta, of course!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu prova a fare gli stessi scarabocchi e a farteli pagare cercando di_ approffitarti.
> _per la prima volta mi scapperebbe di dare un rosso :mrgreen:


è il modo che conta, e il suo era decisamente brutto. non importa quanto sei famoso, se fai una cosa poco gradita, è poco gradita e basta.

è come dire, berlusconi è ricco quindi può scoparsi tutte le donne che vuole, anche se è il cittadino a pagare (caso Ruby et al). la sua era una cosa sgradita e lo rimane anche se è il più ricco del paese.

tornando a picasso, se fa due schizzi su una vela senza aver acceso il cervello e si vanta di poter vendere qualunque schifezza a qualunque prezzo (sa che fa schifo ma se lo fa a pagare ugualmente come se fosse pregiato), allora è lui che fa schifo. e io cosa ho detto (?): picasso ha fatto schifo e gli ho appiccicato un nomignolo poco rispettoso. perché non si merita il rispetto per certe "cose".


----------



## free (8 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è il modo che conta, e il suo era decisamente brutto. *non importa quanto sei famoso, se fai una cosa poco gradita, è poco gradita e basta.*
> 
> è come dire, berlusconi è ricco quindi può scoparsi tutte le donne che vuole, anche se è il cittadino a pagare (caso Ruby et al). la sua era una cosa sgradita e lo rimane anche se è il più ricco del paese.
> 
> tornando a picasso, se fa due schizzi su una vela senza aver acceso il cervello e si vanta di poter vendere qualunque schifezza a qualunque prezzo (sa che fa schifo ma se lo fa a pagare ugualmente come se fosse pregiato), allora è lui che fa schifo. e io cosa ho detto (?): picasso ha fatto schifo e gli ho appiccicato un nomignolo poco rispettoso. perché non si merita il rispetto per certe "cose".


non credo che si tratti di essere famosi
piuttosto del fatto che la sua firma, il suo nome, ormai hanno un "valore di mercato", e quello rimane, a prescindere dalla schifezza sulla quale appone la firma


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2012)

*Io*

Io ho la macchina tamarra...va bene uguale?


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho la macchina tamarra...va bene uguale?


veramente è proprio coattissima


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Eccallà...non è coattissima,è molto aggressiva,è sinuosa,un bel seno,un bel culo....un bel rumore...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccallà...non è coattissima,è molto aggressiva,è sinuosa,un bel seno,un bel culo....un bel rumore...!!:rotfl:


è fantastica! 
lo sai che gioco...e che la adoro!


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Era il mio sogno da 25 enne!Cambierei solo il colore.....!


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era il mio sogno da 25 enne!Cambierei solo il colore.....!


io la trovo magnifica anche cosi!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era il mio sogno da 25 enne!Cambierei solo il colore.....!


http://www.sportingfiatsclub.com/models/850/850.asp


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.sportingfiatsclub.com/models/850/850.asp


 ma che d'è


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2012)

*Conte*

Non esageriamo....:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non esageriamo....:rotfl:


Eh ma sapessi che numeri con quelle eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Pensa una volta ho montato il motore di una 131 1600 su una vecchia 500...che numeri...
si alzava eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era il mio sogno da 25 enne!Cambierei solo il colore.....!


e perchè mai? troppo poco tamarro?


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> e perchè mai? troppo poco tamarro?


semmai il contrario:carneval:


----------



## free (8 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> semmai il contrario:carneval:


Simy, stavo sbirciando le svendite, che ne dici di questo? azz che frange!
tieni presente che il grigio mi dona assai


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> Simy, stavo sbirciando le svendite, che ne dici di questo? azz che frange!
> tieni presente che il grigio mi dona assai


non male la linea e il colore....ma ste frange :unhappy: un po' troppe


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2012)

*Simò*

Fine ed elegante...a pecora poi...!


----------



## free (8 Settembre 2012)

bè, è di Cavalli, qualche tamarrata ce la doveva pur mettere
però mi piace molto la monospalla, non ho nessun vestito così


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fine ed elegante...a pecora poi...!



si la linea mi piace! sono le frange che non amo particolarmente!


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, è di Cavalli, qualche tamarrata ce la doveva pur mettere
> però mi piace molto la monospalla, non ho nessun vestito così


certo! altrimenti non  sarebbe Cavalli!
molto bello il monospalla..non ce l'ho nemmeno io...ma per motivi tecnici :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> certo! altrimenti non  sarebbe Cavalli!
> molto bello il monospalla..non ce l'ho nemmeno io...ma per motivi tecnici :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl:



eh già
potrebbe essere pericoloso!


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh già
> potrebbe essere pericoloso!


esattamente!
meglio non correre rischi!

:carneval:


oggi io invece mi sono rimessa a nuovo! parrucchiera e estetista! 

ora sono al lavoro però


----------



## free (8 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> esattamente!
> meglio non correre rischi!
> 
> :carneval:
> ...


peccato!
io invece tra poco vado a prendere il sole con il cane
o meglio, lei nuota ed io prendo il sole


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> peccato!
> io invece tra poco vado a prendere il sole con il cane
> o meglio, lei nuota ed io prendo il sole


brava! beata te che puoi portarla a nuotare! qui c'è il divieto per i cani ovunque anche nelle spiagge libere!
io ce la porto ogni tanto la sera tardi ...ma me la rischio!


----------



## free (8 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> brava! beata te che puoi portarla a nuotare! qui c'è il divieto per i cani ovunque anche nelle spiagge libere!
> io ce la porto ogni tanto la sera tardi ...ma me la rischio!


niente spiaggia, è un canale delle risaie
qua o così o devi andare sino al lago, il fiume è troppo inquinato!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Settembre 2012)

Sono appena rientrata dal mio viaggio! Ho visto che hai cambiato avatar, poichè condividiamo questa passione ti voglio fare un regalo! Ammirato dal vivo...anche se poi io prediligo un altro artista!
 


Avete svaccato un serio 3D vergognatevi.


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> niente spiaggia, è un canale delle risaie
> qua o così o devi andare sino al lago, il fiume è troppo inquinato!



capito


----------



## diavoletta_78 (8 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono appena rientrata dal mio viaggio! Ho visto che hai cambiato avatar, poichè condividiamo questa passione ti voglio fare un regalo! Ammirato dal vivo...anche se poi io prediligo un altro artista!
> 
> 
> 
> Avete svaccato un serio 3D vergognatevi.



............:incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> ............:incazzato:


----------

